# Recommendations to keep my contour on my face.



## lottieox (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi guys!

I’ve always had a problem with keeping my contour on my face. I have started recently to get spots on my face and have been using a rimmel 24 hour primer with a 25 hour rimmel foundation. I set powder over my entire face because if I use powder contour without it and set my face with Kat Von d setting spray after throughout the day it goes patchy.
Even with powdering my full face and using powder contour after my cheeks still end up going blotchy along with the top of my forehead. Does anyone know how to keep makeup in place? This is driving me insane! Thank you


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2020)

What's your skintype?


----------



## lottieox (Oct 10, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> What's your skintype?


Hi there I’d say it was oily


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2020)

And what's your skincare routine? (Please list specific products.) This is where your real prep starts, before you go in with makeup.

It can also be that either your primer, foundation, setting spray, setting powder, or a combination of all of them aren't right for you. I'll also note a lot of setting sprays contain alcohol which can sometimes make oiliness worse. (The only setting spray that I know of on the market that doesn't contain alcohol is the one Milk Makeup recently released.)


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 11, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> And what's your skincare routine? (Please list specific products.) This is where your real prep starts, before you go in with makeup.
> 
> It can also be that either your primer, foundation, setting spray, setting powder, or a combination of all of them aren't right for you. I'll also note a lot of setting sprays contain alcohol which can sometimes make oiliness worse. (The only setting spray that I know of on the market that doesn't contain alcohol is the one Milk Makeup recently released.)


This is great, my skin is oily as well. The setting spray helped me a lot.


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 10, 2022)

lottieox said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I’ve always had a problem with keeping my contour on my face. I have started recently to get spots on my face and have been using a rimmel 24 hour primer with a 25 hour rimmel foundation. I set powder over my entire face because if I use powder contour without it and set my face with Kat Von d setting spray after throughout the day it goes patchy.
> Even with powdering my full face and using powder contour after my cheeks still end up going blotchy along with the top of my forehead. Does anyone know how to keep makeup in place? This is driving me insane! Thank you


Hello! If you want your makeup to stay in place, you should damp your makeup brushes with makeup setting spray and then apply your product with it, application becomes  very smooth and your base will look flawless. Also your makeup will last all day and won’t look blotchy.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 18, 2022)

Glowqueenpk said:


> applying a setting spray before the base helps the foundation sit in place much longer. This also hydrates your face and removes any excess oils
> for more update visit our site link in my bio.



No this is incorrect. Also, setting sprays do not hydrate the skin, or remove excess oils.

*Set* = To put, lay or place (something) in a specified position or state.

*Spray* = Liquid that is blown or driven through, or forced out of a container through the air in the form of tiny drops.

Setting Sprays_, set _your foundation. Just like you don't apply powder first before your foundation.

Maybe I am old-school... In order to have a flawless face, you need to start with a clean, moisturized, supple face. Not have it layered with setting products _before _you start applying your foundation.

Yes, oily skin types need to be moisturized as well, with a moisturizer made for oily skins. Also primers are your best friend here as well.


----------

